# So who uses a Mac?



## AboveAndBeyond (Dec 5, 2008)

Anyone else use a Mac? We have 3 in our shop, and I'm proud of the fact, but it seems we're the only company in the industry I know of who does. Have you mac users (if any) come across any drawbacks? I realize some high end software suites like 20/20 are windows-only. What's your software collection like? 

I'm curious to see who else on here "thinks different."


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm a Mac guy - currently running an 11-yr old PowerMac G4 that desperately needs to be replaced! It was the sh*t back in the day...now it's just sh*tty! 
Got into construction and started spending my money on power tools instead!

Mac


----------



## Bill Z (Dec 10, 2006)

I've used Macs only for the last 20 years. Started out with those little screens and monster cases..Mac Plus? Had lots of desktop models over the years and switched to 15" laptops in 2003. 

Software is limited compared to the PC side, although I have the dual processor now and haven't even tried the PC portion of it. Still using Appleworks/Clarisworks draw for 95% of what I do. Recently purchased Eazydraw, which is very similar.

Great machines with way more capabilities than I know how to use. Very few problems over the years except I think they are programed to die at 3 months past Applecare, but by then the new stuff is so awesome its just a good excuse to buy new.


----------



## AboveAndBeyond (Dec 5, 2008)

BuiltByMAC said:


> I'm a Mac guy - currently running an 11-yr old PowerMac G4 that desperately needs to be replaced! It was the sh*t back in the day...now it's just sh*tty!
> Got into construction and started spending my money on power tools instead!
> 
> Mac


i hear that, we have two G4 towers cooking at the shop but they're still running! the other guys (totally computer illiterate prior) use them all the time. power tools and macs have got to be the two most expensive hobbies!



Bill Z said:


> I've used Macs only for the last 20 years. Started out with those little screens and monster cases..Mac Plus? Had lots of desktop models over the years and switched to 15" laptops in 2003.
> 
> Software is limited compared to the PC side, although I have the dual processor now and haven't even tried the PC portion of it. Still using Appleworks/Clarisworks draw for 95% of what I do. Recently purchased Eazydraw, which is very similar.
> 
> Great machines with way more capabilities than I know how to use. Very few problems over the years except I think they are programed to die at 3 months past Applecare, but by then the new stuff is so awesome its just a good excuse to buy new.


god damn, i remember the mac plus. we had a IIci and a laserwriter, i think i was like 5 at the time. i snagged a 17" macbook from macmall last year and don't know if i could go back to a smaller laptop! i think the software limitations are only for the niche applications. i use the adobe cs3 suite for most things and sketchup and archicad for drafting. i remember clarisworks on OS 7!

nice to see a couple guys able to talk mac crap and shop too.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I bought a Mac book in April and use it for everything, I use my windows based laptop and PC for my 2020 kitchen design. Most of my software is open source and it all works great.
I like my Mac more all the time, I bought it when Vista came out, I was fed up being a non paid Windows guini pig.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I've got an old one, I use it to hold the door open sometimes.








.


----------



## CapeCodder (Feb 16, 2009)

How my time is spent using Windows..

40% waiting to get online...:whistling
30% Looking at the spinning ball...:whistling
10% Screaming cursing and pounding the keyboard...:furious:
10% Rebooting...:whistling
10% Working...:w00t:

On my new Macbook...
.01% getting online...arty:
99.9 working/surfing/working! :thumbsup:

So what's the advantage of Windows?
:laughing::hang:


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

I love my mac! On my day job I am a tech person at an elementary school. I maintain 100 macs and 1 pc. I hate that pc! Every printer driver, accessory, periphial or software that has to installed, the instruction manuals are:
On a pc, several pages with several steps
On a mac, one page and plug and go
I have kindergarten students who can easily navigate and use a dock!


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

And for whatever reason, that's why the hardcore PC users look down on Macs...they're too simple to use! 
They just run - you don't have to install this driver or that .dll or get the dipswitch set just so on your flubertyflog, ya just to use the damn thing! Turn it on and use it.

Looks like a new iMac is in my future...just found out yesterday, I'm going to rebuild someone's website for it! 
I. Can't. Wait.

Mac


----------



## gallerytungsten (Jul 5, 2007)

*Mac vs. PC*

For me, all the "fanboy" nonsense one hears in the Mac vs. PC debate is mostly nonsensical.

My outlook: the computer is a tool; pick the tool that does the job for you.

For me, that's mostly the Mac, as it gets the job done, with less dicking around with the computer to make it do what you want. 

With that said, I do have what I call my "token" PC for doing certain things. And of course, there's Unix, which, in general, is the only OS worth considering for server use. 

(In case you didn't know, the Mac is now based on Unix too.)


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

gallerytungsten said:


> For me, all the "fanboy" *nonsense* one hears in the Mac vs. PC debate *is mostly nonsensical*.


By definition, nonsense *is* nonsensical!

Are you referring to this thread, or just in other conversations you've taken part in?

Mac


----------



## gallerytungsten (Jul 5, 2007)

*Both!*

And by the way, it's kind of easy to guess which you prefer; after all, your handle isn't BuiltByPC. :whistling


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

I have never used one until a mac buddy of mine talked me into buying one instead of a pc. It just flat out works. I love the simple design of it when they got rid of the tower. Problem was, I shortly had to buy a pc laptop so I could carry work from home to office. I could have got the program to run windows and purchased windows stuff, but the used laptop was cheaper. After I bought the laptop, I put wireless in the house and almost never go sit at the desk. Can't see the tv from there:clap:


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Mac for 20 years. I have g4 Aluminum 12" Powerbook, and a 14" (15?) Macbook. Going to buy my 83 year old mom a used g4 Imac (the lampshade one) so she can learn how to use e-mail. $250.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

gallerytungsten said:


> your handle isn't BuiltByPC. :whistling


True that, but the nickname came from my last name, not my computer preference! Just a bit o' coincidence!

Mac


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Do you all use Iwork and Ilife? I love the way they all work together,media inspector and drag n drop makes things work so well together!


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

I've used Macs since college. When I got heavily into online gaming I gave up my Mac for a PC. Now the reflection of my wife's iMac I can see in my computer screen turns me green with envy!!

I think I'm going to get an iPhone to make myself feel better...


----------



## AboveAndBeyond (Dec 5, 2008)

orson said:


> I think I'm going to get an iPhone to make myself feel better...


oh man you definitely won't regret it! junk email, service magic texts, facebook, definitely a great way to, at the end of the day, perform buhhhh no work! =D they're worth it though, trust.

i didn't realize so many of you dudes has macs. i'm pretty stoked on that fact. but then again i am like a "windows racist." / mac evangelist!


----------



## StairJunkie (Jan 21, 2008)

I know it's been posted in quite a few times in Mac threads but maybe someone new will see it here: http://www.mac4construction.com


----------



## AboveAndBeyond (Dec 5, 2008)

StairJunkie said:


> I know it's been posted in quite a few times in Mac threads but maybe someone new will see it here: http://www.mac4construction.com


what a friggin' link. thanks for this one, i don't think i'll ever get to sleep tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## katttfishh (Jun 10, 2005)

Mac here also. Would never even think of going back to a PC. Although I still have to use Windows for Xactimate. Also use Iphone,Ilife and even did my first web page with Iweb.


----------



## StairJunkie (Jan 21, 2008)

http://www.mac4construction.com/ has been a nifty resource but I wish it was updated more often, at least once a week if not every day if possible. Sort of like "tip of the day".

I think an all mac solution company wide would be excellent. I just question if we would be able to do everything that's needed with a mac.

This may be a model to follow for some production shops: http://www.apple.com/business/profiles/suhr/

I think the two types of software that question if an all Mac solution would work are accounting and design/cad/cam software. I know there's powerful solutions on Windows however I've heard their Mac counterparts either lack the same functionality or don't exist at all.

The Macs themselves obviously cost more and that difference adds up for each computer you'd need at the shop, but hopefully the return over time with less frustration would be greater than that cost difference.

Any other views?


----------

